# Ohio Valley snow?



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Say it isn't so. Well local weather guy says 2-4 with possible 4-6 inch snow. I will bet a shiny new nickle maybe an inch if were lucky.
The way the winter was looking I was about ready to get the skidloader out and start doing maintenance for the spring!

Hope you boys in the northeast get hit with the next couple of systems. It's a bonus if we get an accumulating snow, but I know some of you boys depend on it. Good luck!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

What time frame did they give? Up here they are saying possible snow showers.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

They're saying snow should start falling about 3 am early sunday morning lasting until late sunday night. 
But one station is saying temps will be a key factor! So that tells me that even though there predicting measurable snow, with the temps being a little high there will me rain to squash the accumulation.
This low pressure system is off the coast of mexico so nobody really knows what going to happen.
Hope everybody gets a little!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Up here they are not commiting to anything but snow showers. They are being careful on this one. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Snow comming your way guys...we just have to wait for that wind to shift.

I hope we all at least get our triger......but THE air mass is so moist here...when that wind shifts ..and it will tonight...you Ohio boys just may get hit real good.
cheer up...Its looking good guys I


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

haven't got nothing and by the way accuweather looks and it doesn't look like we're gonna' get any either!


----------



## Jderr (Jan 11, 2007)

man i hope so :crying: i took my spreader off and uncovered the bikes hoping for snow.
trying reverse psychology


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well they are saying 2-4 for us here in Indiana sunday into monday morning.Then more snow later this week.YEEHAW BABY.Sorry Kentucky they are saying rain.Your rain is pushing the snow further north into Indiana.Thanks for the push up Kentucky. 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Jderr;354700 said:


> man i hope so :crying: i took my spreader off and uncovered the bikes hoping for snow.
> trying reverse psychology


LOL it is going to work you are going to get snow to in Ohio.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well up here in the North East corner they say 4-6 and farther South in Chardon they will see up to 15" by Saturday.:yow!:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

f250man;354793 said:


> Well up here in the North East corner they say 4-6 and farther South in Chardon they will see up to 15" by Saturday.:yow!:


I heard we will have 6-12 by saturday. Wont that be wonderful?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

1-3 by sunday


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

1-3 by sunday in akron     just what i need to plow


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

dose any body know what there calling for in toledo area we got another salting in but i want snow :angry: dont we all good luck boys


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

I live in Warren!!!! Yaaaa let it be, I make 2k per storm/plowpayup 




Cincinnati Area Forecast

WEATHER HEADLINES: STAYING COLD....WINTERY MESS STILL ON TAP FOR SUNDAY!

FORECAST DISCUSSION: The first half of the weekend looks fine. Partly cloudy skies are expected for Saturday with highs in the middle 30s. By Saturday night, however, clouds will thicken ahead of our next storm system. The first part of Sunday morning will be dry, but snow is expected to begin by mid-morning Sunday and continue through the afternoon. The latest forecast model data suggests that the snow could mix with some sleet and freezing rain across northern Kentucky by late morning and spread into southwest Ohio by early afternoon. If this occurs, treacherous travel can be expected across the Tri-State. If enough sleet and freezing rain can occur, this will cut down on the expected snowfall totals. Our current thinking is between 1 and 3 inches from south to north across the Tri-State, with the lowest totals across northern Kentucky. Areas north of Cincinnati (Butler and Warren counties in Ohio and Fayette, Union counties in Indiana) will see the highest accumulations, as these areas should remain all snow for much longer. Keep in mind, that this storm is still several hundered miles away, and any slight deviation in the storm track can tremendously change what type of wintry precip we see, or how much in a given location. Either way, we will see some form of wintry precipitation on Sunday, so expect cancellations and delays and plan accordingly! DON'T FORGET, YOU CAN GET 24-HOUR UPDATED TRI-STATE WEATHER ON NEWS 5 WEATHER PLUS!

TODAY: Mostly sunny & cool. HIGH: 34

TONIGHT: Increasing clouds, chance snow late. LOW: 21

SUNDAY: Cloudy with snow likely. Some accumulation possible. Snow could mix with sleet and rain during the afternoon. HIGH: 35

MONDAY: AM Flurries. Partly to mostly cloudy. HIGH: 37

TUESDAY:A chance for flurries. HIGH: 32

WEDNESDAY:Mostly cloudy, a chance for flurries. HIGH: 33

THURSDAY: Flurries likely. Very Cold. HIGH: 26

FRIDAY: Partly Cloudy. Very Cold. HIGH: 26


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

How did everyone do? We had 3 inches here. Residentials are all done and now it is time to go do the commercials.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Did well 3inches here also.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

We did well also had 2 to 3 16 hours of workpayup


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Was supposed to get 1-3 inches, but got freezing rain, wasn't really that bad but forced the the action a little. Did two lots of the five commercials I've got, and put down 8K pounds of salt at .23 cents a pound so got a little pocket change out of this dismal winter.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank god we got some snow!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*I hear that.*

I plowed some Saturday morning and I just got back in this morning. Got to do the hole route today. Started at 2 a.m. and got in at 6 a.m. We got about 2" on top of the 2" that fell yesterday so it hit the trigger at the 3" mark finally.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

OOPS!!!! I did not know we had that kind of snow out that way!!!!! I am surprised no one has called me yet, I have a few residentials in Perry. I better get my arse out there


----------

